# Castration



## deb (Jun 23, 2011)

I had Roscoe castrated on medical grounds(only one dropped). When the vet last saw him she said he had to loose a little wieght as she couldn't feel his ribs. He was 16.5 kilo's. He would be greedy if i let him i do watch what he has. I am wondering if this wieght gain could be down to his castration.


----------

